# Giant p slr0 aero rattle - something inside the rim



## FasterStronger (Jun 6, 2014)

The front wheel has something loose inside the rim. The guys at the local giant shop confirmed it and suspect it is a piece of carbon from when the rim was punched to create the spoke holes.
giant has offered to replace the rim and the store will rebuild the wheel. I wonder if it is worth the hassle or I should just keep it and ride as is...?
anyone else have this issue with their giant carbon wheels?


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

Yes with 3 different sets and Giant finally told me they wouldn't warranty the last set. Their customer service is pretty bad from what I've been told and based on my experience I agree completely. You keep giving me defective wheels and it's my fault somehow and I should just accept the noisy wheel. I understand the wheel isn't going to collapse, but the noise is annoying to me and anyone else I ride with. Hey what's that constant ticking noise? Oh, it's just my crappy Giant wheels.

My bike shop dropped the Giant line due to this and other bad experiences with them.


----------

